#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Διαχείριση έργων >  > > >  >  > Υγιεινή και Ασφάλεια >  > > >  >  >  Σημειώσεις σεμιναρίου ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ για την υγιεινή και ασφάλεια κατά την εργασία σε ύψος

## Xάρης

Δείτε ΕΔΩ τις σημειώσεις του σεμιναρίου του Απριλίου 2014.

Το σεμινάριο αφορά τις εργασίες σε ύψος και θίγονται τα θέματα, ικριώματα, στέγες, σκάλες.

----------

